# Is this a fujiwara denka?



## Dylancsexton (Nov 7, 2022)

Hello knife geniuses, I was wondering if I could get some insight into kanji on this yo-deba. Also, is it a fujiwara denka? It doesn t feel quite right. What do you think?

Cheers 
Dylan Sexton


----------



## tag98 (Nov 7, 2022)

Cool looking knife! While i cant help with the kanji reading the one thing I did notice is that the less faded spot from presumably a sticker doesn’t seem to match the stickers currently on denkas, im curious as to what some more experienced members may have to say on this


----------



## Dylancsexton (Nov 8, 2022)

Thanks tag 98. I appreciate all the input I can get. Cheers.

Dylan Sexton


----------



## zizirex (Nov 8, 2022)

I think it's one of several Fujiwara Blue 2.

Edit* Sorry, probably white 1.
I've seen some blue 2 in the past.

and this is one of his old migaki Deba.


----------



## blokey (Nov 8, 2022)

The Kanji says Teruyasu so probably one of his knife, not sure about the steel or year tho.


----------



## tag98 (Nov 11, 2022)

Have you tried reaching out to tf? They may be able to shed some more light on it


----------



## Dylancsexton (Nov 11, 2022)

tag98 said:


> Have you tried reaching out to tf? They may be able to shed some more light on it


Actually I did do just that my friend. It is a fujiwara 240mm magaki yo-deba. Shirogami 1. I'm pretty happy with my $85 purchase to say the least


----------



## tag98 (Nov 11, 2022)

Dylancsexton said:


> Actually I did do just that my friend. It is a fujiwara 240mm magaki yo-deba. Shirogami 1. I'm pretty happy with my $85 purchase to say the least


Thats a great purchase for 85$! I was so curious what it ended up being


----------



## Dylancsexton (Nov 11, 2022)

tag98 said:


> Thats a great purchase for 85$! I was so curious what it ended up being


Ya I mean , it was just to good to pass up, so I'm glad I took the chance


----------



## Pie (Nov 11, 2022)

Dylancsexton said:


> Actually I did do just that my friend. It is a fujiwara 240mm magaki yo-deba. Shirogami 1. I'm pretty happy with my $85 purchase to say the least


Waoooo what a steal. I seen basically the same knife retailing for much more!


----------



## aecadiz (Nov 12, 2022)

Dylancsexton said:


> Actually I did do just that my friend. It is a fujiwara 240mm magaki yo-deba. Shirogami 1. I'm pretty happy with my $85 purchase to say the least



I have a solid 100 bid


----------



## Dylancsexton (Nov 13, 2022)

Lol. Im sure most people would be happy to put in that bid


----------



## tag98 (Nov 13, 2022)

Dylancsexton said:


> Lol. Im sure most people would be happy to put in that bid


I was going to offer to double your money!!


----------

